# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  e-gold

## lavina

Подскажите вот нужен мне e-gold. Аккаунт есть.. Только вот такая проблема, когда захожу пишет : 
Unable to login to account.

Access denied

The IP you are using to access the e-gold website (195.39.210.225) appears to be either an open proxy or otherwise exploited. You will not be permitted to access e-gold services from this IP while this condition continues.

Your first order of business to restore access should be to make sure that you are computing securely. Please read and implement e-gold's Security Recommendations.

After you have resolved any security issues, including virus removal, it may take a day or two for your access to be re-enabled

Если купить real-ip этого не будет ? или что нужно сделать что бы пропала это проблема ?
Спасибо

----------


## Cygnus

как ты собираешься купить этот реал айпи И
Он тебе говорит что айп с другой прокси зоны... 
ты каким инетом пользуешься ваще ?

----------

